

Correcting Human Mitochondrial Mutations - mkn
http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2012/03/120312152645.htm

======
reasonattlm
Not mentioned much in the article: this is far more important in the context
of aging than for genetic mitochondrial disease. See:

[http://www.fightaging.org/archives/2012/03/a-general-
method-...](http://www.fightaging.org/archives/2012/03/a-general-method-of-
correcting-mitochondrial-mutations.php)

"A therapy that can robustly correct any mitochondrial DNA mutation throughout
the body can be turned into a way to rejuvenate the stochastic damage of aging
that occurs to the thirteen important mitochondrial genes not replicated in
the cell nucleus. If asked to wager, based on the evidence I'd suggest that
mitochondrial damage is the largest individual contribution to aging, which is
why it's important to see progress on fixing it or making it irrelevant. So
this, I think, is a development worth watching."

Though I believe the RNA-correction methodologies imply some form of
continuing therapy to patch the damage versus the SENS approach (allotopic
expression and porting back the gene products to the mitochondria) that is a
one-time thing:

<http://sens.org/sens-research/research-themes/mitosens>

